# Can the U.S. Halt Asia's Dominance in Major Championships?



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA will be playing its first major championship this week. It will be the first of five major championships this year. The Evian Championship has been upgraded to a major this year, giving the LPGA 5 majors for the first time.

Rancho Mirage, California will be the location this week for the the LPGA's first major championship.
I will have more on this championship in the next few days, for now let's look at some recent history.

The United States has struggled mightily in recent years, as Asia has dominated the victory circle of major championships. Here is a look at major winners dating back to the year 2000.

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Can the United States Halt Asian Dominance in the Majors?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

tonyj5 said:


> The LPGA will be playing its first major championship this week. It will be the first of five major championships this year. The Evian Championship has been upgraded to a major this year, giving the LPGA 5 majors for the first time.
> 
> Rancho Mirage, California will be the location this week for the the LPGA's first major championship.
> I will have more on this championship in the next few days, for now let's look at some recent history.
> ...


Based on your stats, my prediction the USA is still two years away. Kerr could kick some booty this years but I say she is getting poor advice from her caddy.
JMO


----------

